# Head Leaning To One Side... Normal?



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got a brand new rat, Yogurt, but, I returned BB for biting me alot and she was also VERY unactive and slept in the corner, barely moved, so, yeah. Anyway, Yogurt is checking out her "new" cage but theres a problem, she will look at me fine, but a few seconds later, while she is looking at me, her head will just slide to the side and I am worried. She is an Odd-Eye rat with a Pink Eye and a Dark Eye and she has tan and white on her. I will take a picture of her soon. She is brand new, just brought nhome a few minutes ago, and is used to being alone. I got a magazine or something and I read somewhere that thise is bad. I will post a pic of her soon, but please jjust help me for now Please!
Thank YoU!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

she might be trying to get a better look at you(pink-eyed rats are essentially blind, while black-eyeds just have very poor vision).

Worst case scenario, she's had a stroke. But I doubt that seeing as her head doesn't constantly tilt.






JustAnotherRatLuver123456 said:


> She is brand new, just brought nhome a few minutes ago, and is used to being alone.



I highly doubt she's 'used to being alone'. We all will press that you get another rat, no matter what.


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, I am planning on adopting a feeder rat from the Bethany Country Store just up the road and turned to the left. Thank you for ansswering me!


----------



## rcropper (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't get a "feeder" rat. That just increases the demand for them, and you aren't doing any good "rescuing" a rat that probably had a bad, unsocialized, unhealthy start in life. You are just supporting the breeders that treat rats as a food crop for reptiles. 

Go to a breeder, or if you must "rescue" something try the local animal shelters - they often have rats as people get pregnant rats from pet stores, or accidentally have a litter, or have to move a long distance and can't take the rat, etc. 

Also - if you are getting rats with strange health problems, and tendency's to bite you aren't giving your money to the right people. Find a reputable breeder, or a pet store that handles the rats, and gets them from a reliable source that supplies them for PETS, and not food. A good indication I've noticed is the price - all rats are cheap, but "Pet" rats are usually up around $10, and feeders are more like $2 - $3. The difference is how they are bred, maintained, and handled prior to sale, and the slightly higher price will prevent most reptile owners from buying them for food. The good stores will make you sign a form stating that you will not be using them for food, and will guarantee the rat for at least 15 days. The store I use gladly took back a sick rat that I brought in (only had him for 3 days), treated it for 3 weeks 8O , and then offered him to me again in good health. That's a sign of a GOOD pet store - willing to provide no-cost medical care to backup a warrantee on a rat that *might* make them $5 in profit. They clearly lost money on the animal, but customer service, humane treatment of the animal, and repeat business was more important. 

Rick


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When buying a feeder rat YES you have to be very aware of what you are getting into. The ratty could be in poor health. However, one of the first rats I got was a feeder rat! His name was Beavis and he lived a very long and happy life and I miss him so much  When I had gotten him he was only about a mouth old and lived to be over 4 years old. The whole being unsocialized wasnâ€™t a problem because I had gotten him so young. He did have a little respiratory problem but after a vet visit and some antibiotics he was just as good a rat as any. People have all different stories about getting a feeder rat. I think it all depends on young you get the rat, what the conditions of the store your getting it from are and how much your willing to put into the rat if it does have some kind of health problem. But I do also agree with rcropperâ€¦I hope this helps and I hope that no matter which one you go with, that your happy with your decision.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Darn it I hate when these things post twice!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

rcropper and jennielove have said pretty much what there is to say about getting a "feeder" rat. and i agree with rcropper that the store you are currently getting the rats from probably isn't a good one for getting rats from. 

my concern with the head tilt is a possible ear infection. they start off with tilting more often then is normal for getting a better look, then progresses to poor balance (more then is normal for just a clumsy baby rat) and can get quite painful and dangerous for the rat. i'm not sure if it can be fatal (as i've never let a head tilt progress that far) but i know it is painful for them. thankfully with a bit of care from a vet and some antibiotics you can clear this up with no lasting effects if caught early enough. if caught late the rat may be left with impaired hearing, balance and a permanent head tilt but other then a bit of rearranging in the cage to prevent long falls (which should actually be set up that way anyway) the rat can live a long healthy happy life anyway. basically, take yogurt to the vet to get her ears looked at and perhaps checked for mites. i don't knw if there is a direct cause and effect between rat mites and inner ear infections but there does some to be some correlation. and in any case it sounds like the store you got them from would be using wood bedding which is notorious for carrying mites.


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

no, I got her from PetSmart and I changed her name to Zoey I have trouble finding a name that fits her right. Anyway, PetSmart has a recidled benning they use for the littke animals. My mom and I have scedualed an appointment with Dr.Hopkins and it is at tomorrow at 2:18. I will keep you updated if you want to keep track. Please lol she is a good rat, kindof in the teen stage or something she is very active and eats alot of healthy food.
Iwill keep everyone updated,


JustAnotherRatLuver123456


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Speaking of food, what do you feed her?


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

Um.... she gets pettets from the petstore, um, a few times a week she'll get a tip of a baby carrot, washed of course, a bit of broccaly a few times a week, a few times a week, she'll get a peice, * small* of collyflower, the rare peice of corn, rare pea, um sometiems for a treat, A yogurt drop, she has some seads in her bowl too.


----------

